# Notebook Toshiba - INVERTER FALLAS!



## juanpabloechaniz (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola! Cómo están? Me preseento, me llamo Juan Pablo y soy de Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Tengo una notebook Toshiba modelo M65-SP811 la cual mientra utilizaba (haciendo planos en AutoCad para la facu) se quedó sin iluminación el display. Cuestión que la desarmé y encotnré el inverter (Que es de 7 PINES :-/ ) y lo reemplacé.
Esto fue ayer, y mientras la volvía a utliziar, nuevamente me quedé sin iluminación. Si presiono y suelto el botoncito de la tapa, me da retroiluminación por unos segundos (no se por qué, también hace un ruido) y se vuelve a apagar-

A alguien le pasó algo similar? Qué tengo que hacer?

Con el tema del ivnerter me asesinaron acá en MdP.. unos u$s 115 :s

Gracias y saludos para todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2010)

¿El ruido no será por un corto o una pérdida de alta tensión ya que ese inverter genera 2.000 o 3.000 volts?

Revisá los cables siliconados que van a los tubos de luz fria a ver si alguno de los 4 no está pelajeado en algún lado (me ha pasado)

Saludos !


----------



## juanpabloechaniz (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola! gracias por responder!

No encuentro los 4 cables. Por un lado tengo el rosa y blanco de la pantalla y por otro tengo los 7 pines que conectan con el flex. Ya probé de reconectar el flex y no hay caso. Puede ser que ese inverter no sea el indicado? No se que hacer! 

gracias! saludos!

Agrego: me acabo de dar cuenta que con el inverter viejo me hace lo mismo cuando presiono el boton del case open, osea.. me da retroiluminacion 1 seg y se apaga! :s


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2010)

Los tubos de luz están colocados verticalmente en los extremos derecho e izquierdo de la pantalla , de cada tubo sale un cable de cada extremo , o sea que en total son 4 cables , ésto que te digo no es taaaaaaaan visible porque los tubos están metidos bastante adentro.

Si el inverter que cambiaste es pequeño y se nota que es doble , o sea dos mini inverters en una misma plaquetita , sin duda es el de los tubos de luz. O si tiene dos iguales.

A menos que tu pantalla sea distinta , entonces no se.

Saludos !


----------



## juanpabloechaniz (Oct 6, 2010)

Acabo de probar con otro display.. el problema está en él.. asique tendré que ver qué hago ahora!

No se si se podrá reparar el display o me conviene màs buscar uno usado...

Volveré con más novedades, saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2010)

¿Ya llegaste a los tubitos y sus cables?

Saludos !


----------

